# Também (pronúncia)



## skizzo

Is it just me, or are Portuguese people colloquially dropping the "b" when they say this word? I hear "tamém" all the time! Vowel dropping is super common, but consonants usually remain intact, but not this one it seems.


----------



## anaczz

Your ears aren't tricking you. We say "tamém" also in Brazil, mainly when the word is not isolated.
- Eu vou para a Europa nas férias!
- Nós "tamém" vamos!
- Também?! Que bom!


----------



## Outsider

This is very common, though colloquial. The kind of thing you may say, but aren't supposed to write. It's fairly random: the same person will flip back and forth between the two variants.


----------



## brunaa

I wouldn't say we drop the 'b'. I believe that we speak fast so that to non-native ears it may sound like we've just droped it. I can't imagine someone saying 'tamém'. We do pronounce it, even though it may not be so clear.
The same happens a lot in English! Not to mention the linking sounds!


----------



## Outsider

brunaa said:


> I wouldn't say we drop the 'b'. [...] I can't imagine someone saying 'tamém'.


I definitely say "tamém", and I've often heard others do the same. Perhaps this is not as common in your region...


----------



## brunaa

A língua sofre muitas variações regionais. Provavelmente trata-se disto.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Este fenômeno ocorre em galego, também. Galego = Tamén


----------



## celso8

Imaginem só se escrevêssemos tudo da maneira que falamos.  Olha só o texto que encontrei. Os mineiros não terão muita dificuldade:


----------



## brunaa

Adoro 'mineirês' muito embora eu seja nativa do 'gauchês'


----------



## SãoEnrique

Procevê? O quê significa?


----------



## brunaa

Significa "para você ver". Mas vale lembrar, SãoEnrique, que isso é uma brincadeira onde escrevemos exatamente da forma como as palavras são pronunciadas.


----------



## machadinho

E o pior é que todo mundo adora os mineiros.

Voltanto ao assunto, não é tamém, é tamẽ*i*. A gente não fecha a boca no fim.
Me lembra a queda do *t* em _maintenant_ /menã/ do francês oral; ou estarei ouvindo mal?


----------



## celso8

Acho que você se esqueceu do I na escrita (maintenant) e do t central na pronúncia / 'metnã /. Mas não creio que seja a mesma coisa.

Está se tornando cada vez mais comum. Ontém estive num evento de abertura de um Festival de cinema e a apresentadora se esbaldou nos tamem, tamein, tamêin etc.
Soou muito feio.


----------



## machadinho

Não esqueci. Tenho ouvido, ou às vezes creio ouvir, /menã/
Aceito ter ouvido mal, porém. Será que o SãoEnrique e a Nanon confirmam?


----------



## celso8

Meu *Le Robert Micro  *transcreve com o t central.

O seguinte site com as variações de pronuncia também registra o t central:

http://oddcast.com/home/demos/tts/tts_example.php


----------



## Ariel Knightly

O que sempre acreditei ouvir foi algo parecido com [mɛt̚ 'nɑ̃], sem nasalização na primeira sílaba e com o [t] sendo pronunciado sem soltura, o que pode dar a impressão de que ele não está lá. Mas enfim, isso é só um chute de um não nativo.


----------



## skizzo

machadinho said:


> Voltanto ao assunto, não é tamém, é tamẽ*i*.



?'m talking about EP pronunciation


----------



## Outsider

Yes, but this issue is the same on both sides of the pond, and future readers of this thread may be interested to know what happens in BP.


----------



## skizzo

Indeed, but he said "tamém" is wrong, which might be in BP but I don't think it is in EP


----------



## Outsider

No doubt some people in Portugal would also claim that "tamém" is wrong — even some who unknowingly say it.


----------



## machadinho

skizzo said:


> Indeed, but he said "tamém" is wrong, which might be in BP but I don't think it is in EP


I meant to say that tamém is wrong in Portuguese (African, Brazilian, and European)¹ as a *phonetic transcription* of the written word também.

Just as we drop the b when we say it, we don't pronounce the -m.
And this applies to most (all?) words: falam, bem, nanquim, bom, comum.

We keep our lips open after saying such words whereas many Portuguese learners usually don't.

Compare:
them in English: closed lips [ðɛm]
também in Portuguese: *open* lips [-bẽɪ] or [-mẽɪ]

¹Haven't been to East Timor, Macau and Goa!


----------



## brunaa

machadinho said:


> I meant to say that tamém is wrong in Portuguese (African, Brazilian, and European)¹ as a *phonetic transcription* of the written word também.
> 
> Just as we drop the b when we say it, we don't pronounce the -m.
> And this applies to most (all?) words: falam, bem, nanquim, bom, comum.
> 
> We keep our lips open after saying such words whereas many Portuguese learners usually don't.
> 
> Compare:
> them in English: closed lips [ðɛm]
> também in Portuguese: *open* lips [-bẽɪ] or [-mẽɪ]
> 
> ¹Haven't been to East Timor, Macau and Goa!



I have to disagree with you machadinho. How come you don't pronounce the 'm'? You DO pronounce it, but with a nasal 

sound (like an 'n'). I'd say that I pronounce the second syllabe of também the same same way I pronounce the ING in going / goin' /.


----------



## SãoEnrique

machadinho said:


> Não esqueci. Tenho ouvido, ou às vezes creio ouvir, /menã/
> Aceito ter ouvido mal, porém. Será que o SãoEnrique e a Nanon confirmam?



Falo assim: 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kr7Hy3hpXz (maintenant)

Isso depende da velocidade à que falamos, acredito eu.


----------



## machadinho

brunaa said:


> You DO pronounce it, but with a nasal


Therefore, we don't pronounce it.
Compare how you say them and how you say também.
The last sound in them is /m/ but that's not the case in também. It's not /n/ either.



SãoEnrique said:


> Isso depende da velocidade à que falamos, acredito eu.


Obrigado, SE!


----------



## brunaa

I didn't say we pronounce it the same way as we pronounce them. I said we do pronounce it, but with a NASAL sound such as an 'n'. I can't imagine someone pronouncing 'també'! Unless this person has speech disorders, such as twang.


----------



## machadinho

C'mon, Bruna, I didn't say we say *també, as I provided two fairly accurate transcriptions above: [-bẽɪ] or [-mẽɪ]


----------



## anaczz

brunaa, se você pronuncia a sílaba final de *ítem *da mesma forma que pronuncia a de *hífen *(como eu e creio que a maioria dos brasileiros), é disso que Machadinho fala. Nós não pronunciamos o m nem o n, apenas nasalisamos a vogal final.
Os portugueses o fazem de forma diferente e, aos nossos ouvidos, soa *quase *como se houvesse uma vogal a mais no final da palavra, também_e_, hífen_e_, amor_e_.


----------



## machadinho

Só para ficar claro: os portugueses pronunciam o /m/+vogal fraquinha no fim?
Se for, preciso corrigir a mensagem acima.


----------



## anaczz

Não, em muitas palavras pronunciam os ms como em _them_. Eu não sei como representar isso, mas é diferente da simples nasalização da vogal.


----------



## celso8

É verdade ! Em Portugal* também rima com mãe* . No Brasil não funciona assim.



SãoEnrique said:


> Falo assim:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message (maintenant)
> 
> Isso depende da velocidade à que falamos, acredito eu.




Merci.


----------



## marta12

machadinho said:


> Só para ficar claro: os portugueses pronunciam o /m/+vogal fraquinha no fim?
> Se for, preciso corrigir a mensagem acima.



No 'também' não. O 'm' não é pronunciado, tal como você disse.


----------



## nick1990

celso8 said:


> É verdade ! Em Portugal* também rima com mãe* . No Brasil não funciona assim.



voei


----------



## celso8

nicolai.rostov said:


> voei




É isso mesmo ! Em Portugal também rima com mãe. Muito estranho para nós brasileiros , mas é fato.


----------



## nick1990

Para mim rima. Qual seu dialeto?


----------



## brunaa

Ora pois! Mas que raios de português é esse? (me puxei no sotaque portuga)

Mas entendi oq o machadinho estava querendo dizer. É que ao escrever 'n' eu estava me referindo ao som nasal. É que desconhecia o fato de que os portugueses pronunciam o 'm' e o 'n' adicionando levemente uma vogal ao fim.


----------



## celso8

Subi na cerejeira
para olhar também
mesmo que eu não queira
avistei a minha mãe



No Brasil, também não rima com mãe:


Em Portugal se diz:  / tambain / main /

No Brazil se diz:  / tambéin/ main /

Não temos dialetos em Português. Pelo menos no Brasil não os temos.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

De fato, em português brasileiro - que, a propósito, é um dialeto diferente do português de Portugal, que é outro dialeto -, _também _não faz uma rima perfeita com _mãe_.


----------



## nick1990

celso8 said:


> Não temos dialetos em Português. Pelo menos no Brasil não os temos.


Não?  Porque vosso post (#8) sobre os mineiros é tão gozado? É óbvio que há dialetos no Brasil.


----------



## brunaa

De certa forma há sim. O fato é que o Brasil é um país muito extenso, e cada região tem sua forma de falar, seu sotaque próprio. Um estrangeiro que viaja pelo Brasil pode ter sim a impressão de se tratar de um idioma diverso, dada a diferença dos sotaques.
Mas esse post tá rendendo uma barbaridade tchê!


----------



## SãoEnrique

Pronuncio *também* assim: Vocês entendem?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BuHILLfVLj


----------



## anaczz

Entende-se bem, mas deixa perceber que é um estrangeiro falando. Falta um pouco de nasalização e, no meu dialeto, um "i" de apoio [-bẽɪ].


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alguém poderia se gravar por favor? Gravei de novo, tô me melhorando?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FrxrvEG0PX

P.S: Juntei a palavra* talvez*.


----------



## brunaa

seria melhor que gravasse uma frase ao invés de 2 palavras.


----------



## anaczz

Eu também gravei.


----------



## machadinho

SãoEnrique, Não diga -m, mas só nasalize o ditongo -ẽɪ.
Fique de frente para um espelho e diga também: seus lábios terminam fechados, não terminam? Agora diga *i*. Terminam abertos, não é? Ao dizer também, seus lábios devem terminar assim, *abertos*.


----------



## nick1990

E eu também


----------



## celso8

nicolai.rostov said:


> Não?  Porque vosso post (#8) sobre os mineiros é tão gozado? É óbvio que há dialetos no Brasil.



Nicolai.rostov,


Não considero gozado.


 Muito pelo contrário, é interessantíssimo. 

Me fascinam  essas variedades e a riqueza do Português. 

 A titulo de cusiosidade quis publicar que além do /tameín/ há muitas ourtras diferenças que não tornam a língua ininteligível.


Quando se fala em dialeto, se fala em divisão, separação, diferenciação. 

Nós estamos vivendo um momento de integração e me recuso a dividir, separar e diferenciar.

 Esses regionalismos e registro de vocábulos específicos não transformam a  variedade em dialeto. Muito pelo contrário concorrem para tornar a  LÌNGUA inteira mais rica.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fácil pra vocês  Em francês não temos estas diferenças de pronuncia.


----------



## Outsider

celso8 said:


> É verdade ! Em Portugal* também rima com mãe* .


Em Lisboa e em grande parte de Portugal, embora não todo o Portugal. 

Mas em minha opinião desviámo-nos um bocado do tema original, que era a queda do "b"...


----------



## nick1990

Mas, Outsider, o título deste _thread_ é "também (pronúncia)", e não "a queda do b".
Como podemos ver constatar, a pronúncia de "também" como um todo é difícil para aprendizes.


----------



## Nanon

machadinho said:


> Não esqueci. Tenho ouvido, ou às vezes creio ouvir, /menã/
> Aceito ter ouvido mal, porém. Será que o SãoEnrique e a Nanon confirmam?


Confirmo sim: [menã], [men:ã]... (às vezes com leve nasalização no e) são variantes não-padrão que tenho ouvido no Sul da França.
Não vou gravar meu "também", mas ele é... [-bẽɪ] .


----------



## skizzo

In Porto, também and mãe dont rhyme


----------



## SãoEnrique

Nanon said:


> Confirmo sim: [menã], [men:ã]... (às vezes com leve nasalização no e) são variantes não-padrão que tenho ouvido no Sul da França.
> Não vou gravar meu "também", mas ele é... [-bẽɪ] .


 
Je suis du Sud Nanon, as-tu écouté comment je prononcais *também*? 

P.S: Tu devrais t'enregistrer aussi, personne ne se moquera 
P.S.2: Comment prononces-tu le mot *mãe* en portugais?

Merci


----------



## Nanon

SãoEnrique, je t'explique la situation... ma remarque était une allusion qu'il faut replacer dans son contexte . A Vanda, como boa mineira, briga comigo porque eu falo como paulista .
Je suis incapable de parler le portugais du Portugal , mais je sais que pour certains locuteurs, _mãe _et _também _peuvent rimer. Moi, j'ai appris à ne pas les faire rimer...

PS - Je ne peux pas écouter ton enregistrement en ce moment. Si je ne m'enregistre pas, ce n'est pas parce que j'ai peur des moqueries... C'est juste que ça ne sert pas à grand-chose : aussi fidèle que puisse être ma prononciation, il vaut mieux que tu prennes de vrais locuteurs de langue maternelle comme référence. Et il faut aussi que tu décides (ou que ta vie décide comme c'est mon cas) entre le Brésil et le Portugal.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Nanon said:


> SãoEnrique, je t'explique la situation... ma remarque était une allusion qu'il faut replacer dans son contexte . A Vanda, como boa mineira, briga comigo porque eu falo como paulista .
> Je suis incapable de parler le portugais du Portugal , mais je sais que pour certains locuteurs, _mãe _et _também _peuvent rimer. Moi, j'ai appris à ne pas les faire rimer...
> 
> PS - Je ne peux pas écouter ton enregistrement en ce moment. Si je ne m'enregistre pas, ce n'est pas parce que j'ai peur des moqueries... C'est juste que ça ne sert pas à grand-chose : aussi fidèle que puisse être ma prononciation, il vaut mieux que tu prennes de vrais locuteurs de langue maternelle comme référence. Et il faut aussi que tu décides (ou que ta vie décide comme c'est mon cas) entre le Brésil et le Portugal.



Merci pour ta réponse Nanon


----------



## Alandria

Os portugueses NÃO fecham a boca no final pra realizar o ditongo nasal. Isso é contra a fonotática do português. Talvez, no Norte de Portugal, haja a pronúncia da nasal velar, tal como na Galiza, mas isso até mesmo os paulistanos e sulistas aqui no Brasil já fazem, já que as vogais nasais NÃO costumam ser puras em Sampa e no Sul. Isso já foi discutido em outro tópico cujo embaixador do mesmo é Istriano.


----------



## xiskxisk

Eu sou dos que diz tamém (tamãe). Para mim dizer também soa tão formal como dizer estou em vez de tou.

Mas aparentemente não é assim em todo o país.


----------



## Carfer

Nanon said:


> Je suis incapable de parler le portugais du Portugal ... (ou que ta vie décide comme c'est mon cas)



Ah! Ah! Ah! En rétrospective, ça c'est vraiment hilarant! (desculpem o toque pessoal)!


----------



## Farias o quê?

xiskxisk said:


> Eu sou dos que diz tamém (tamãe). Para mim dizer também soa tão formal como dizer estou em vez de tou.
> 
> Mas aparentemente não é assim em todo o país.


E como dizem "Tá, mãe, também falarei com Tam e Bem"?


----------



## Nanon

Carfer said:


> Ah! Ah! Ah! En rétrospective, ça c'est vraiment hilarant! (desculpem o toque pessoal)!


A única coisa que não muda é que tudo muda.


----------



## xiskxisk

Farias o quê? said:


> E como dizem "Tá, mãe, também falarei com Tam e Bem"?



Tá, mãi, tâmãi fâlârâi cõ tã i bãi.

ˈta, ˈmɐ̃j, tɐˈmɐ̃j fɐlɐˈɾɐj kõ tɐ̃ i bɐ̃j


Faz-se um trocadilho mais engraçado com "oh mãe" e "homem".

Também há uma localidade que se chama "Mem Martins" = "Mãe Martins".


----------



## guihenning

“Tamém” [tɐmẽj̃] é também super comum no Brasil.


----------



## meencantesp

Uma pergunta também relacionada à palavra “também”: por que nela e em outras similares, como “armazém”, se usa acento agudo e não circunflexo, como em “vêm”?


----------



## machadinho

Por convenção. O circunflexo no plural de 'vir' e 'ter' é exceção.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Por convenção. O circunflexo no plural de 'vir' e 'ter' é exceção.



Tá, não é a pessoa mais adequada, já que não participou da elaboração dessa convenção, mas por que razão será que criaram essa exceção? Arrisco dizer que o circunflexo deveria ser posto em “armazém”, já que o som, na verdade nasal, é mais fechado do que aberto. “Estância” segue a mesma lógica.


----------



## guihenning

meencantesp said:


> Arrisco dizer que o circunflexo deveria ser posto em “armazém”, já que o som, na verdade nasal, é mais fechado do que aberto.


A vogal tônica de armazém não tem timbre, é nasal. Vogais nasais em português, embora fechadas, "não têm timbre" porque a abertura ou fechamento do timbre da nasal não é fonêmica. 
A melhor resposta para a sua pergunta deve de se encontrar no formulário ortográfico de 1911. O Portal da Língua portuguesa mantém um arquivo com os formulários e acordos desde esse mesmo ano.
Caso não se explicite lá, vale lembrar que "ter" "vir" e derivados são casos especiais, o que por si só já justificaria uma acentuação diferente.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> [...] mas por que razão será que criaram essa exceção?


Suponho que foi para diferenciarmos na escrita o plural e o singular das terceiras pessoas desses verbos e derivados seus.




meencantesp said:


> Arrisco dizer que o circunflexo deveria ser posto em “armazém”, já que o som, na verdade nasal, é mais fechado do que aberto.


Não. O plural de 'armazém' é com a letra esse. 




meencantesp said:


> “Estância” segue a mesma lógica.


Não, pois não é oxítona.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Suponho que foi para diferenciarmos na escrita o plural e o singular das terceiras pessoas desses verbos e derivados seus.



Isso eu sei, falo da escolha do circunflexo em detrimento do agudo mesmo.



machadinho said:


> Não. O plural de 'armazém' é com a letra esse.



Não entendi a relação, desculpa.



machadinho said:


> Não, pois não é oxítona.



Também não entendi essa. A “lógica” que referi tinha mais a ver com a abertura ou o fechamento do som, mas isso já foi mais ou menos explicado na resposta anterior à sua.



guihenning said:


> A vogal tônica de armazém não tem timbre, é nasal. Vogais nasais em português, embora fechadas, "não têm timbre" porque a abertura ou fechamento do timbre da nasal não é fonêmica.
> A melhor resposta para a sua pergunta deve de se encontrar no formulário ortográfico de 1911. O Portal da Língua portuguesa mantém um arquivo com os formulários e acordos desde esse mesmo ano.
> Caso não se explicite lá, vale lembrar que "ter" "vir" e derivados são casos especiais, o que por si só já justificaria uma acentuação diferente.



Vou tentar achá-la. Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Isso eu sei, falo da escolha do circunflexo em detrimento do agudo mesmo.


Escolhe-se o circunflexo em detrimento do agudo porque o agudo indica o singular. Uma vez que o agudo já indica o singular, sobra o circunflexo. Daí, o circunflexo indica o plural.



meencantesp said:


> Não entendi a relação, desculpa.


Desculpo. Vou reformular. O plural de 'armazém' é 'armazéns', não *'armazêm'. Portanto, 'armazém' não é exceção à regra.




meencantesp said:


> Também não entendi essa. A “lógica” que referi tinha mais a ver com a abertura ou o fechamento do som, mas isso já foi mais ou menos explicado na resposta anterior à sua.


A regra do acento agudo só se aplica a oxítonas terminadas em -em. 'Estância' não é oxítona nem termina em -em. Portanto, a regra não se aplica a ela. Daí, tampouco 'estância' é exceção à regra.


----------

